# Powered by Gentoo v2

## manwe_

Tamta akcja się już zakończyła [ze strony odpowiedzialnych za nią]. Systematycznie przewija się propozycja zorganizowania drugiej, więc powyżej ankieta co byście najchętniej kupili. Oferta produktów jest z listy firmy, która zajęła się ostatnim wydrukiem, ale nikt nie mówi, że trzeba akurat z ich usług korzystać. Reszta informacji, jak np. ile najczęściej wybieranych produktów z listy wziąć, będzie się pojawiać w tym poście, żeby nie trzeba było szukać jak ostatnio po całym wątku. Ankieta ustawiona na 7 dni. Od razu mówię, że nie deklaruję się na razie do poprowadzenia również i tej akcji, zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.

-- update:

Hmmm, do moderatorów, macie możliwość zmiany ankiety na wersję z kilkoma odpowiedziami do wyboru?

----------

## Poe

niestety nie ma mozliwosci ustawienia ankiety wielokrotnego zaznaczenia. dla odmiany podkeiłem ogloszenie.

----------

## quosek

manwe_ mozesz powiedziec jak byl zabezpieczony ten kubek co Ci podeslali ? czy uwazasz, ze w takim opakowaniu przesylka poczta polska jest bezpieczna ?

bo w sumie bardzo chetnie siorbalbym "nektar bogow" (czyt. kawke) w pracy z takiego prawie 0,5 l kubka z logiem gentoo, ale ... boje sie, ze kubek moglby dojsc w czesciach

masz moze cos wiecej o materiale koszulek ? czy tylko standardowa ulotke reklamowa ? (dobrze by bylo wiedziec jakiej grubosci/trwalosci jest koszulka i jakiego typu jest nadruk)

----------

## Zwierzak

T-Shirt na zime jest raczej kiepskim pomyslem, predzej bluza  :Wink: 

Najchetniej bym wzial cos z czego dalo by sie napic, dobry bylby kufel, ale z kubeczka tez bym sie cieszyl. A moze warto by zalozyc sonde gdzies na zewnatrz ze wzgledu na to ograniczenie?

----------

## manwe_

Kubek był w pudełku kartonowym, owinięty folią bąbelkową, ale całość przyszła w znacznie większym pudle z naklejkami, wypełnionym po brzegi ścinkami - więc żaden to odnośnik do transportu po jednym kubku. Imho kilogramy folii bąbelkowej [tzn. "do pełna" w środku, i dookoła ze 2 razy] i powinno być ok. Co do t-shirt'u, nie mam nic więcej poza listą produktów na folderze reklamowym, który dotarł razem z paczką, ale wszystko na pewno jest w tej kwestii do dogadania [odpowiednia grubość, etc.], w końcu każde zamówienie to sprawa indywidualna, i tak jak mówiłem - nic nie ogranicza nas do korzystania z usług akurat tej firmy. W przypadku gradientu na bawełnie trzeba szukać, przez niego już 3 firmy odrzuciły mi zlecenie - kilka miesięcy temu chciałem sobie kupić jeden na własną rękę.

----------

## canis_lupus

Tylko trzeba by znaleźc firmę która nie zepsuje kolorów i będzie miała jako taką powtarzalność. Kolory nalepek się różniły nawet na jednym arkuszu!

----------

## Pryka

ja bym chciał czapkę z daszkiem  :Razz: 

----------

## largo3

Kubek lub/i kufel oraz naklejki 3D i 2D (zawsze się przydadzą  :Wink:  ).

----------

## znal

Ja bym się pisał na bluzę

----------

## dylon

Teoretycznie chcialbym wszystko oprocz bidonu i podkladki, a w praktyce to zalezy od projektow i jakosci materialow.

A moze zamiast bluzy dac polar (imho bardziej praktyczny) ?

[EDIT]

Propozycja:

Ciemny (czarny/ciemno zielony) polar ze stosunkowo malym logo na piersi.

Nie wiem jak sie ten material nazywa, ale sa "prasowanki" w dotyku przypominajace wyszywanie... bylyby extra  :Smile: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## BeteNoire

Bidon mnie rozbił   :Laughing: 

Od dłuższego czasu marzy mi się koszulka, czarna z jasnofioletowym G... Ale może rzeczywiście lepiej zrobić do niej akcję na wiosnę.

Zagłosowałem na kubek.

----------

## mistix

Ja był bym za bluzą  :Smile:  Mnie się marzy z takim wielgaśnym logo Gentoo na przodzie lub jeszcze lepiej na plecach  :Smile: 

----------

## matiit

Ja podobnie. Głosuję na bluzę  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mistix wrote:*   

> Ja był bym za bluzą  Mnie się marzy z takim wielgaśnym logo Gentoo na przodzie lub jeszcze lepiej na plecach 

 

Zbyt pretensjonalne. Tak samo jak czapka z G na czele.

----------

## 13Homer

A mi od biedy kalendarz na ścianę by się przydał, ale chyba znowu kupię sobie coś a'la Honda.

----------

## Poe

i jeszcze stringi dla Kochanej  :Wink: 

----------

## Hexe

T-shirt, najlepiej w wersji damskiej.

Stringi mogą być :D

----------

## Yatmai

Na koszulkę bym się pisał,  ew. też bluzę, ale to w zależności jaka by była. Kiedyś też dałem na forum pomysł bokserek Gentoo  :Wink:  Stringi dla Lubej też były by fajne, niemniej najbardziej to by mi zależało na kuflu/kubeczku, zwał jak zwał, byle bydle było duże, 0.5l minimum, a szczęśliwy będe jak będzie dobijać do litra  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Oh yeah, na kubeczek też bym reflektował (na zdjęciach wygląda super  :Very Happy:  ) no, i zależy jaki kufel - taki mały 0.33L, normalny 0.5L czy 1L taki z uchem  :Very Happy:  - ale tutaj jestem mniej przekonany co do jego wyglądu   :Smile: 

----------

## soltys

ja zaglosowalem za koszulka ale bluza/kubkiem/kuflem albo czymkolwiek nie pogardze  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Trochę kiepska ta sonda, by się przydała taka w stylu 1 pozycja to 3 pkt, 2 pozycja to 2 pkt, a 3 pozycja to 1 pkt. Wtedy łatwiej było by stwierdzić co forumowicze potrzebują. Może ktoś napisze jakąś prostą na PHP? Nie musi być zbyt skomplikowana bo i tak chodzi tylko o sumowanie głosów ludzi z tego forum.

Z tego co czytam to najchętniej ludzie by wzięli kubek/duży kufel owinięty w podkoszulek lub bluzę dla bezpieczeństwa transportu  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

Ja zagłosowałem na T-shirt (marzy mi się taki czarny z G na środku  :Smile: ), ale preferowałbym również kufelek/kubek  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

To co kończymy sondę? Zamawialibyśmy T-Shirta i jakiś w miarę duży kufel do „zimnych napojów”

----------

## manwe_

Jest ustawiona na tydzień. Nie ma co się śpieszyć, jeszcze większość [nikt?] nie dostała wysyłką naklejek. Co do postów na temat jakości, wzorów, etc. - wszystko jest do ustalania później, najpierw trzeba wybrać produkty, które będą najbardziej chodliwe. A więcej propozycji nie mogłem dać - ograniczenie w ustawieniach forum   :Confused: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Masz rację, tak trochę mnie sraczka zaatakowała  :Wink: 

Ale jak mam świadomość, że naklejki zostały wydrukowane i wysłane to na pewno kiedyś do mnie dojdą, a przydało by się mieć jeszcze coś z logo Gentoo…

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Czym się różni kufel od kubka? Nie wiem na co zagłosować...   :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

W kubku możesz sobie kawy zrobić, a w kuflu to piwo nalać (tak ja interpretuję)

----------

## manwe_

Kufel jest znacznie większy i najczęściej szklany. A co już się w nim znajdzie, to sprawa posiadacza, może nawet sok marchwiowy  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> W kubku możesz sobie kawy zrobić, a w kuflu to piwo nalać (tak ja interpretuję)

 A kto mi zabroni inaczej?  :Razz: 

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Kufel jest znacznie większy i najczęściej szklany.

 Mniej więcej o takie info mi chodziło.  :Very Happy:  Czyli ja jednak zostanę przy kubku, choć koszulka to też byłoby coś fajnego.  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Tak też można kwalifikować pojemniki do napojów  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

http://www.geektoys.pl/pasaz/view/5/Lodowaty_kufel_do_piwa.html

a kubek jest ceramiczny, nieprzeźroczysty, mniejszy, jakies 0,25 z reguły. roznie

btw. to jak wy chodzicie do knajpy?! bierzecie piwo lane, a nei wiecie w czym dostajecie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie liczy się opakowanie a zawartość.  :Smile:  Kufel świetny pomysł.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  to jak wy chodzicie do knajpy?! bierzecie piwo lane, a nei wiecie w czym dostajecie?

 Poe, nie marudź.  :Razz:  Zwyczajnie chodziło mi o to, czy ten kufel z ankiety to kufel czy po prostu większy kubek - skoro kufel to nie chce.  :Cool:  Maruda!  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    to jak wy chodzicie do knajpy?! bierzecie piwo lane, a nei wiecie w czym dostajecie? Poe, nie marudź.  Zwyczajnie chodziło mi o to, czy ten kufel z ankiety to kufel czy po prostu większy kubek - skoro kufel to nie chce.  Maruda! 

 

a tam maruda od razu, ja tylko rozwiewam wątpliwosci :]

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> btw. to jak wy chodzicie do knajpy?! bierzecie piwo lane, a nei wiecie w czym dostajecie?

 Zwykle w szklance  :Razz:  Półlitrowej, z logiem - ale jednak cały czas to szklanka :> Kufel musi mieć ucho :]

----------

## bartmarian

skoro jest bidon, to powinno być prześcieradło, poszewka i "jasio"

----------

## BeteNoire

...i prezerwatywy :]

----------

## jodri

Skoro prezarwatywy to ja poprosze o takie z fluoroscencyjnym logo Gentoo  :Smile: . (Fanie by wygladaly w ciemnosci)

. Tak na serio to ja z zona optowalbym za koszulkami.

----------

## bluberd

Ja nie zalapalem sie na ostatnia edycje naklejkowa, wiec chce naklejke, 2d. Oprocz tego koszulka byla by fajna.  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Miło, że udało się nam popchnąć tamtą akcję  :Smile: 

Ja jak już wcześniej pisałem chętnie wypiłbym kawę z kubeczka gentoo ;D

----------

## bartmarian

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> ...i prezerwatywy :]

 

słusznie, mozna by zamawiać z napisem Gento, Gentoo, Gentooooo

----------

## n0rbi666

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> ...i prezerwatywy :]

 Tak, a napis będzie drukowany drukarką igłową :]

----------

## bartmarian

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Tak, a napis będzie drukowany drukarką igłową :]

 

"igłówka" jest najtańsza, pozatym to modne bo prorodzinne

----------

## katoda

Hmm... ja marzę o dobrej herbatce z kubeczka Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Poprzedni temat już zalockowany więc za pytam tutaj, czy ktoś już otrzymał nalepki z poprzedniej akcji? Nie, żebym coś marudził ale tak z ciekawości sprawdzałem skrzynke a tam nie było nic.  :Smile: 

----------

## katoda

Ja jeszcze nie, ale cierpliwie czekam  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Na pewno wczoraj jedna osoba, z drugiej partii [tej którą ja wysyłałem] - dostałem potwierdzenie na PM.

----------

## lazy_bum

W zasadzie jest tyle rzeczy do wyboru, że nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Koszulka by była fajna. Kufel też, chociaż zazwyczaj pijam prosto z butelki, a do baru przecież go nie zaniosę. (-;

Kubek? Nie wiem czy nie mam ich już za dużo (w sensie ogólnym). Czapek z daszkiem nie noszę, podkładek nie używam. Smycz? Fuuuuj. Chyba, że taka dla kota, ale to szelki raczej. <-:

Co do bluz... znajomy ma sklep (a niech ma reklamę...) z ciuchami i wiem, że długo "walczył" o dobrą jakość materiału. Mam od niego bluzę, dziewczyna ma t-shirt. Bluza jest już mocno sprana, materiał stał się "wiszący" i mocno to po niej widać. Kolor już nie ten sam, jedynie haft trzyma się idealnie. Podsumowując bluzy - chyba bym się bał o jakość materiału.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Poprzedni temat już zalockowany więc za pytam tutaj, czy ktoś już otrzymał nalepki z poprzedniej akcji? Nie, żebym coś marudził ale tak z ciekawości sprawdzałem skrzynke a tam nie było nic. :)

 

Też jestem ciekaw... czyżby PP sobie lekko rozszerzyła "długi weekend"? (-;

----------

## quosek

PP w Gdańsku przedłużyła sobie święta.... Bożego Narodzenia 2006 ........

Listonosze chodza raz tygodniowo (i to nieregularnie - wiec nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy w tygodniu zaszczyci Cie plik przesylek), paczki ida porownywalnie dlugo. A najgorsze jest to, ze wszystkie przesylki rejestrowane ida .... troszeczke powyzej 14 dni (a dopiero po 14 dniach mozna reklamowac), wiec nawet reklamacja nic nie daje (nadawca sklada reklamacje, dzien/dwa/trzy pozniej jest przesyłka i trzeba odwolywac reklamacje).

Tak wiec na naklejki czekam nie wczesniej niz w przyszlym tygodniu.... szkoda

----------

## canis_lupus

Sęk w tym że to nie były przesyłki rejestrowane tylko priorytetowe... Byłem wczoraj u mnie na poczcie i powiem że jestem nieźle wq: Oddałem listy tydzień temu, zapłaciłem za przesyłki. Ze względu na to że jest ich pokaźna ilość to nie miałem nalepiać znaczków tylko panienka z okienka powiedziała że przybiją wartość "maszynką do frankowania". Wczoraj powiedziała mi że maszynka im się zepsuła i mają opóźnienia :/. Nie chciała tylko powiedzieć jakie. Jak przyjda listy to bardzo proszę podać mi date widoczną na stemplu pocztowym. Chyba muszę gdzieś skargę napisać bo to nie jet pierwszy przypadek że poczta mnie w $@^&@# robi!

----------

## Dagger

dlaczego nie ma opcji ... NIC?

----------

## Pryka

nie głosuj proste

----------

## bartmarian

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> nie głosuj proste

 

nie zgodzę się, ja nie mogłem się powstrzymać przed pokusą oddania głosu

----------

## quosek

nie rozumiem.... po kiego grzyba glosowac jezeli niczego nie chcesz ?

to nie jest ankieta dla poznania wirtualnych pogladow, ale jest to ankieta przygotowujaca grunt pod kolejna akcje zamawiania, wiec nie interesuje nas ile osob ona nie obchodzi (chyba proste i logiczne ?)

----------

## znal

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Sęk w tym że to nie były przesyłki rejestrowane tylko priorytetowe... Byłem wczoraj u mnie na poczcie i powiem że jestem nieźle wq: Oddałem listy tydzień temu, zapłaciłem za przesyłki. Ze względu na to że jest ich pokaźna ilość to nie miałem nalepiać znaczków tylko panienka z okienka powiedziała że przybiją wartość "maszynką do frankowania". Wczoraj powiedziała mi że maszynka im się zepsuła i mają opóźnienia :/. Nie chciała tylko powiedzieć jakie. Jak przyjda listy to bardzo proszę podać mi date widoczną na stemplu pocztowym. Chyba muszę gdzieś skargę napisać bo to nie jet pierwszy przypadek że poczta mnie w $@^&@# robi!

 Nie wiem czy taka skarga cokolwiek da, bo przesyłka nie była rejestrowana, ale popieram, jak tylko do mnie dotrą naklejki to dam znać. Jestem ciekaw jak poczta odpowie na taką skargę. Nie znam się za bardzo na paragrafach, ale być może można na to złożyć skargę też do UOKiK czy czegoś w tym stylu, bo zgodnie z prawem pocztowym graniczne terminy już zostały zapewne przekroczone http://www.poczta-polska.pl/normy_krajowe.htm

Osobiście miałem okazję raz składać skargę na InPost, skończyło się na tym, że przesyłka w końcu dotarła i przysłali mi oficjalne przeprosiny.

----------

## timor

 *znal wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy taka skarga cokolwiek da, bo przesyłka nie była rejestrowana, ale popieram, jak tylko do mnie dotrą naklejki to dam znać. Jestem ciekaw jak poczta odpowie na taką skargę. Nie znam się za bardzo na paragrafach, ale być może można na to złożyć skargę też do UOKiK czy czegoś w tym stylu, bo zgodnie z prawem pocztowym graniczne terminy już zostały zapewne przekroczone http://www.poczta-polska.pl/normy_krajowe.htm
> 
> Osobiście miałem okazję raz składać skargę na InPost, skończyło się na tym, że przesyłka w końcu dotarła i przysłali mi oficjalne przeprosiny.

 

Trzeba dodać jeszcze jedną opcję w ankiecie co chcemy zorganizować jako następne.... Proponuję zorganizowane gnębienie i grupowe składanie skarg na PP  :Very Happy: 

Z takim hasłem zrównalibyśmy sobie sporą rzeszę popierających  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale własnie poczta z tego co wiem zawsze odpowiada że te 80% przesyłek dochodzi w terminie. Reszta ich nie obchodzi.

----------

## Zwierzak

To jest dobry pomysł, gdyby tylko kilka osób z nas osobno złożono skargę to pewnie została by zignorowana (jak zwykle), ale też proponuję zorgranizować akcję, abyśmy złożyli wspólną skargę, raczej taka zbiorowa skarga nie przeszła by bez zauważenia (choćby przez media  :Wink:  )

----------

## quosek

niestety, ale reklamacje i skargi moze skladac TYLKO osoba nadajaca przesylke (wiem, bo pare probowalem walczyc, gdy przesylki do mnie nei docieraly... )

----------

## Pryka

Tak działa wspaniała Poczta Polska !!!

----------

## BeteNoire

Doszły do mnie dzisiaj naklejki. Nawet jedną więcej 2D dostałem bonusowo :]

Ja dziękować :]

----------

## pancurski

Dziś odebrałem naklejki, był bonus: 1 szt. 2D

Wrażenia: 3D wypas  :Smile: , trzeba kupić lapka. 2D takie sobie, nakleje na lodówke  :Smile: 

Co do ankiety, mój głos na bidon   :Laughing:  w końcu jestem rowerzystą

----------

## manwe_

Zainstalowałeś Gentoo w lodówce?  :Wink:  No, to dobrze, że w końcu pierwsza partia zaczęła docierać. Ankieta kończy się jutro, ale chyba podium dla podkoszulka, kubka i kufla się już nie zmieni.

----------

## canis_lupus

Z jaka datą na stemplu doszły przesyłki?

Cieszę się że doszły. 

Gratisy rozdzielałem trochę losowo, ale im więcej ktoś zamówił tym większego gratisa dostał. 

Trochę 2D jeszcze zostało.

----------

## BeteNoire

Mi to wygląda na 02.11.07.

----------

## mistix

Ja też dostałem już naklejki i tak jak mówiliście 3D są wypas, nie spodziewałem się, że będą takie dobre, a co do 2D to takie średnie.

----------

## Poe

ja tez dzis dostalem moje 2D  :Smile:  dziękuje bardzo, osobiscie podobają mi się, zobaczymy jak beda sie sprawować na lapku.

btw. tak sie zastanawiałem i jakbysmy w następnej akcji zamawiali jakies t-shirty, to na upartego w kopercie tez sie zmieszczą  :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Mi to wygląda na 02.11.07.

 

A wysyłałem 29.10

----------

## Poe

rowniez mam stempel 2.11... ach ta poczta Polska... cóż.. mamy ciągle wydzwięki i echa lat PRLowskich... te molochy typu Poczta Polska, TP i inne...

----------

## BeteNoire

Spróbujmy jednak "myślenia pozytywnego": dobrze, że w ogóle doszło :]

----------

## Poe

no pewnie  :Smile:  osobiscie dla mnie jest bardzo pozytywnie, a przed chwila nakleilem tą naklejkę na lapka (2d) i prezentuje sie pod TUXem bardzo fajnie  :Smile: 

----------

## znal

U mnie też jest ta sama data: 02.11

Co ciekawe na nalepce pod adresem jest nadrukowane "bez priorytetu", chociaż obok ktoś długopisem dopisał PRIORYTET i są znaczki naklejone za 2.10 czyli jak za priorytet.

Tak w ogóle to ja zaproponowałem taką opcję wysyłki, ale z tego co później pisali timor i manwe_, to listy miały iść tylko jako priorytety i zapłaciłem normalnie za wysyłkę.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przydały by się klawisze laptopowe z Tuxem, do zmiany tych okienek. Ja na moich desktopowych klawiaturach pumexem pozbyłem się loga Windowsa. Amen.

----------

## BeteNoire

Świetny pomysł z klawiszami, ale z Tuksem? Może jednak naklejki z fioletowym G? :]

----------

## Poe

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  Ja na moich desktopowych klawiaturach pumexem pozbyłem się loga Windowsa. Amen.

 

pumeksem powiadasz? a nie zdarłeś zbytnio samego plastiku?

----------

## SlashBeast

'Defekty' po pumexie papierem ściernym wyszlifowałem wręcz na lustro.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

> rowniez mam stempel 2.11... ach ta poczta Polska... cóż.. mamy ciągle wydzwięki i echa lat PRLowskich... te molochy typu Poczta Polska, TP i inne...

 

 *manwe_ Pią Lis 02, 2007 8:11 pm wrote:*   

> Nie, akcja zamknięta została w środę. Dzisiaj popołudniu wysłałem drugą partię, powinna dojść na początku przyszłego tygodnia.

 

Popatcie na datę, może macie naklejki, które były wysyłane przez manwe_, a nie canis_lupus. W każdym razie, ja na swoje nadal czekam. (-;

----------

## manwe_

Nie, ja swoją partię [aż  :Wink: ] 5 kopert wysyłałem ze znaczkami i do użytkowników trochę mniej udzielających się, niż np. Poe. Czterech z nich już dostało [piąty nie odpowiada na PM]. Wszyscy, którzy w tym wątku potwierdzili odbiór są z pierwszej serii.

----------

## znal

na mojej kopercie też są znaczki

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*    Ja na moich desktopowych klawiaturach pumexem pozbyłem się loga Windowsa. Amen. 
> 
> pumeksem powiadasz? a nie zdarłeś zbytnio samego plastiku?

 Kumpel to zmywaczem do paznokci potraktował i pomogło  :Wink: 

Ale to zależy od klawiatury. Na logitechu nawet benzyną nie poszło  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dostałem właśnie kopertę, ze znaczkami. Ale się cholera jakiś paskudnik nie podpisał i nie wiem od kogo  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Dostałem właśnie kopertę, ze znaczkami. Ale się cholera jakiś paskudnik nie podpisał i nie wiem od kogo 

 Może to Mikołaj... on się mi ani raz nie podpisał... ;D

----------

## shpaq

Do mnie też już dotarły.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## felek

no ja też już dostałem, dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Moje koperty mozna rozpoznać po naklejanych etykietach adresowych.

----------

## quosek

to moje tez dostarly:

- reczny dopisek priorytet

- naklejka adresowa

- znaczki (07110714)

i dostalem 1 2D gratis  :Wink: 

i pewnie jak wszyscy - z 3D jestem bardzo zadowolony, zas 2D - jaka cena taka jakosc  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

Także dostałem naklejeczki

 :Smile: 

dziekuje za super akcję.

----------

## sebas86

Zamówione naklejki leżą w domku i czekają na oględziny, więc jeszcze jedna przesyłka do odhaczenia. Na priwa nie potwierdziłem bo nie wiem od kogo.

A cała akcja iście w stylu Gentoo - od czasu realizacji\kompilacji (  :Twisted Evil:  ), po 100% dopasowanie do każdego użytkownika.  :Wink: 

Jak będą kufle\kubki z pewnością wezmę udział w kolejnej akcji.

Wielkie DZIĘKUJE dla wszystkich aktywnie zaangażowanych.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

ja bym cholernie chciał kubasa i te naklejki 3D nie załapałem się pierwszym razem  :Sad:  za późno zobaczyłem.

Fajnie by było pić kawę z takiego kubka no i zdarł bym w końcu naklejkę z Ubuntu(moje początki w Linuksie  :Razz: )

----------

## Zwierzak

Powiem, że naklejki doszły, jeszcze nie wiem co z nimi i kiedy były nadane, bo nie mam do nich dostępu (tylko 160 km jestem od nich  :Wink:  )

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, a może naklejka 2D tylko trochę większa ?  :Smile:  + naklejki 3D (ładne:) ) + kubek  :Very Happy: 

----------

## acei

Doszły!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Dzięki za akcje!

A co do nowej akcji to kubek i koszulka(byle z małym logo).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Hm, a może naklejka 2D tylko trochę większa ?  + naklejki 3D (ładne:) ) + kubek 

 Te naklejki 2D to ciut pomyłka. Nie to dokładnie chcieliśmy ;/

Są papierowe i wcześniej czy później się poprzecierają. One powinny być foliowe (polietylen, polipropylen) a nie pokryte jakimś laminatem ;/

Trzeba by popytać po drukarniach czy i ile coś takiego by kosztowało, wziąć to co mamy i pokazać, że takiego nie chcemy. Z kolei naklejki na folii aluminiowej (takiej jak niektóre nvidii) to w ogóle byłby wypas :]

Ale to pewnie za jakiś czas dopiero bo na razie większość z nas ma dość i nie nazbierałoby się tego dostatecznie dużo.

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja powiem ta, żadna podkoszulka gentoo nie będzie mi przeszkadzała, ważne aby nie była biała! Białem i bardzo jasne podkoszulki są u mnie tylko na raz, bo mam talent w brudzeniu ich.

Czyli co podsumowujemy? Tak jak mówiłem kubek/kufer zawinięty w podkoszulkę dla bezpieczeństwa transportu  :Wink: 

----------

## magnum_pl

Witam. Dziś doszły do mnie naklejki, data nadania to 07.10.07, również znaczki za 2.10zl, dopisek długopisem priorytet i drukowana etykietka z nazwiskiem. 

Wielkie dzięki mam nadzieje ze jakiś czas na lapku wytrzymają. 

pozdrawiam

ps. w poniedziałek zapytam w zaprzyjaźnionej firmie graficznej czy są w stanie coś takiego wykonać ale właśnie na jakimś tworzywie i lub metalu i dam znać. Wiem że wykonują jakieś nadruki na kubkach itp.

----------

## Redhot

Wczoraj przyszedł do mnie Linuksowy Mikołaj  :Smile: 

Otwieram skrzynkę, a tam Canonical Ubuntu i naklejki Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

dziękuję  :Smile: 

dziś dotarły

----------

## znal

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> A cała akcja iście w stylu Gentoo - od czasu realizacji\kompilacji (  ), po 100% dopasowanie do każdego użytkownika. 

 No z tym ostatnim to nie do końca się zgodzę, ale nie było tak źle  :Smile: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Trzeba było tylko zdebugować paczkę poland/mail  :Wink: 

Dostałem nalepki już do swoich łapek i powiem, że w wersji 3D się zakochałem, a wersją 2D też jest fajna, ale mogła by być lepsza. Trzeba lapka poobklejać.

----------

## ch4os

Gdansk dostal swoje naklejki!  :Smile:  data na kopercie 07.11.2007

----------

## Yatmai

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Czyli co podsumowujemy? Tak jak mówiłem kubek/kufer zawinięty w podkoszulkę dla bezpieczeństwa transportu 

 

vote++  :Smile:  Tylko koniecznie taki wieeelgachny kubeczek  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Trzeba się będzie zastanowić nad InPost'em tym razem, skoro niektórzy mają datę na stemplu odległą o ponad tydzień o nadania   :Confused:  Ankiety koniec, wygrały na pewno kubek i t-shirt, z kuflem trzeba się będzie zorientować jak wygląda oferta i najwyżej też trafi do listy. Na naklejki nie ma za dużo chętnych więc imho wędrują do PbGv3. Dobra, teraz najważniejsze t-shirt'y - jutro napiszę do człowieka, który robił naklejki jakby u niego wyglądała ich sprawa. Jak już pisałem w poprzednim wątku, kilka miesięcy temu, kiedy chciałem zamówić w sklepach netowych jeden podkoszulek dla siebie, 4 odrzuciły mi zamówienie nie podejmując się wykonania gradientu. Dalej już nie pytałem. Także też możecie popytać w różnych firmach [szczególnie jakichś sprawdzonych, gdzie macie pewność dobrego wykonania] i dać znać. Również o tych, które odmówiły, żeby 20 osób nie pytało o to samo  :Smile: 

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> vote++  Tylko koniecznie taki wieeelgachny kubeczek 

 

Problem. Nie spotkałem się nigdy z nadrukiem na kubkach niestandardowej [innej niż 0.3l] podejmności. Stoi obok mnie taki biały w wersji "jumbo" [nazwa producenta] o pojemności 0.75l, ale o wydruk na nim może być ciężko. Trochę poniżej połowy wysokości zaczyna się już lekkie zwężanie, żeby całość nie przypominała garnka. Nie znam się zbytnio na tym, ale chyba do drukowania potrzebna jest płaska powierzchnia.

----------

## Pryka

Zwykły kubek wystarczy coś na wzór tego a nawet identyczny

http://www.cafepress.com/buy/linux/-/pv_design_prod/pg_1/p_storeid.62721478/pNo_62721478/id_7370410/opt_/fpt_z_____h_h___d___a__afaax/c_666/Last edited by Pryka on Fri Nov 09, 2007 8:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bartmarian

tydzień poczekać to nic, ważniejsze, żeby wogóle dotarły  :Wink: 

co do qbka - mam 3 szt "linux inside" i pewien problem to farbka,

u mnie zaczeła spieprzać z kubeczka po kilku dniach, piszę, bo warto

jak sądzę nie kierować się ceną a jakością, te miały być ok, a wyszło

a'la redmont.

kubeczek ma dwie farbki, rączka i krawędź czarna - ta się trzyma super,

logo i napis się rozmywa, może trzeba by wymusić jakąś gwarancję ?

----------

## znal

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Trzeba się będzie zastanowić nad InPost'em tym razem, skoro niektórzy mają datę na stemplu odległą o ponad tydzień o nadania   

 sama data stempla niewiele mówi, ja w przypadku InPost'u miałem na stemplach datę tą samą co dzień nadania, ale co z tego skoro przesyłka dotarła do mnie 4 tygodnie później  :Twisted Evil: 

jedyne plusy InPosta to cena i wygodniejszy sposób składania reklamacji 

Pewnie kubki i koszulki pójdą jako polecone, więc będzie to ew. można  zrobić  :Wink: 

A tak na poważnie to przy obecnej sytuacji nie ma co wysyłać priorytetem, ostatnio znajomy wysłał jednego dnia 2 listy do tej samej miejscowości (ekonomiczny  i priorytet) i oczywiście priorytet szedł dłużej niż zwykły  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jak by ktoś nie wiedział to ostatnio nasza kochana Poczta wprowadziła tzw. gabaryt B (wcześniej koszt zależał tylko od wagi), co (a jak by inaczej) spowodowało wzrost cen i napewno będzie to dotyczyć kubków.

----------

## manwe_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zwykły kubek wystarczy coś na wzór tego a nawet identyczny
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/buy/linux/-/pv_design_prod/pg_1/p_storeid.62721478/pNo_62721478/id_7370410/opt_/fpt_z_____h_h___d___a__afaax/c_666/

 

Też jestem za tym nadrukiem, wygląda b. fajnie - po prostu odpowiadałem na pomysł Yatmai co do zwiększonej pojemności. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o jakość, trochę już minęło odkąd dostałem ten gratisowy Gentoo i na razie żadnych ubytków  :Smile:  No ale nie przechodził [i nie przejdzie] testu zmywarki. 

Sprawę wysyłki proponuję na razie odłożyć, jeszcze trochę czasu zanim będzie trzeba się tym zajmować  :Wink: 

p.s.

Kufel z tej strony też jest fajny  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Sprawę wysyłki proponuję na razie odłożyć, jeszcze trochę czasu zanim będzie trzeba się tym zajmować 
> 
> ...

 Jak ostatnio mogę pomóc przy zapisach.

----------

## Redhot

InPost sux. Przesyłka z Allegro z przelotką jack do P990i szła 10 dni o.O

----------

## Zwierzak

BTW. Tak dla pochwalenia się:

Zdjęcie 1

Zdjęcie 2

----------

## manwe_

Asus'y z serii A są stanowczo zbyt popularne  :Wink: 

----------

## znal

Ja bym wolał czarny kubek, ew. można by dać jeszcze obok logo gentoo jeszcze coś, bo miejsca trochę jest, jeśli cena nie zależy od wielkości nadruku ofc

----------

## Zwierzak

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Asus'y z serii A są stanowczo zbyt popularne 

 

Zauważyłem to na uczelni  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Problem. Nie spotkałem się nigdy z nadrukiem na kubkach niestandardowej [innej niż 0.3l] podejmności. Stoi obok mnie taki biały w wersji "jumbo" [nazwa producenta] o pojemności 0.75l, ale o wydruk na nim może być ciężko. Trochę poniżej połowy wysokości zaczyna się już lekkie zwężanie, żeby całość nie przypominała garnka. Nie znam się zbytnio na tym, ale chyba do drukowania potrzebna jest płaska powierzchnia.

 

Kiedyś widziałem kubek, identyczny w kształcie jak ten ze sklepu Gentoo, tylko przeskalowany   :Twisted Evil:   Może +50%, może troszkę mniej, ale naprawdę robił wrażenie i myślę, że przy czymś takim nie będzie problemu z nadrukiem  :Wink: 

Wyobraźcie sobie sytuacje, że wpada do pokoju koleś z dzbankiem kawy i pytaniem "chce ktoś ?" Pewnie, że wszyscy chcą, więc podstawiamy kubeczki. Wszystkie standardowe i jeden taki wielgachny.... Teraz pytanie "...and who is the boss ?"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nalepki dotarły, jednak... ich jakość pozostawia wiele do życzenia. :/ Następnym razem wezme chyba 3D.

----------

## Kajan

Czy przesyłka dedykowana dla mnie już została wysłana ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

Mhm, 3d są ładniejsze  :Smile:  A 2d byłyby ok, gdyby były większe i drukowane na takiej folii czy coś takiego  :Wink: 

Co do kubka : mi się podoba ten cały fioletowy, taki jak podczas tej akcji został wysłany jako gratis  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Czy przesyłka dedykowana dla mnie już została wysłana ??
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Yyy, Twojego Imienia i nazwiska na liście nie miałem. Miałem tylko napisane że kajan i adres. Brak imienia i nazwiska.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Yyy, Twojego Imienia i nazwiska na liście nie miałem. Miałem tylko napisane że kajan i adres. Brak imienia i nazwiska.

 Czyli, że nie podałeś adresu. Twoje naklejki miał mieć _manwe.

----------

## manwe_

Timor, adres podał, nie ma imienia i nazwiska, ale to przeoczyliśmy obydwaj na liście [teraz popatrzyłem w plik i rzeczywiście nie ma]. canis_lupus powinien wysłać te 5 + 5.

----------

## timor

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Timor, adres podał, nie ma imienia i nazwiska, ale to przeoczyliśmy obydwaj na liście [teraz popatrzyłem w plik i rzeczywiście nie ma]. canis_lupus powinien wysłać te 5 + 5.

 Hmm... możliwe, że i tak było. Nie pamiętałem dokładnie, skojarzył mi się koleś o którym wspominałeś.

----------

## Zwierzak

Hmm, a ja zastanawiałem się czy były jakieś problemy z wysyłaniem i „nie zawiodłem się”  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Timor, adres podał, nie ma imienia i nazwiska, ale to przeoczyliśmy obydwaj na liście [teraz popatrzyłem w plik i rzeczywiście nie ma]. canis_lupus powinien wysłać te 5 + 5.

 

To podajcie imie i nazwisko...

----------

## magnum_pl

Pytałem w o kubki i naklejki w agawie.

co do kubeczków to wydaje mi sie drogo:

"witam nadruki wykonujemy metoda termotransferową ale jeżeli chodzi o nadruk kubków robimy tylko krótkie serie do 50szt cena 29zł za kubek z nadrukiem"

co do naklejek to :

"nie wykonujemy tego"

----------

## manwe_

Ja pytałem człowieka, który robił naklejki, nie odpowiedział mi jeszcze na wszystko, ale:

 *Quote:*   

> t-shirt 155 g (są ok) i 175 g (bardzo porządne) bawełna, Steadman

 

 *Quote:*   

> kufle porcelitowe 0,5-0,6 ml

 

Tutaj posądzam chodziło mu chyba jednak o l a nie ml  :Wink:  Kubek w jego wykonaniu widzieliści. Na mail czy udałoby się załatwić większy i przykładowego ceny jeszcze czekam.

----------

## n0rbi666

Steadman - mam podkoszulki tej firmy, wg mnie jakość bardzo dobra  :Smile: 

----------

## szachy

ehhh do mnie naklejki dotarły dopiero dziś, nie ma jak poczta polska wrrr

----------

## SlashBeast

Nalepiłem jedną 2D, dzisiaj odeszła z niej folia i zostałą sama 'karteczka' z nadrukiem przyklejona. Generalnie jakość nie zachwyca.

----------

## manwe_

No cóż, one okazały się gówno warte - proporcjonalnie do ceny. Nadają się na obudowę, ale nie gdzie np. spoczywa ręka. Dobrze, że 3D wyszły fajne  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *szachy wrote:*   

> ehhh do mnie naklejki dotarły dopiero dziś, nie ma jak poczta polska wrrr

 

Ja nadal czekam... lepiej nie będę więcej pisał, bo będzie trzeba cenzurować. /-:

----------

## Pryka

następnym razem rozsyłajcie przez DPD

----------

## jodri

Pryka > chyba raczysz zartowac. W przypadku naklejek koszt wysylki przekraczal by kilkakrotnie zawartosc. Pomyslodawcy i realizatorzy akcji mogliby ewentualnie pomyslec o wysylce naklejek listem poleconym. Moze nie zwiekszyloby to szybkosci, ale poprawiloby to bezpieczenstwo wysylki. Moje naklejki dotarly i jak dla mnie sa OK. Komputerek po naklejeniu nalepek zaczal lepiej chodzic  :Smile:  ( a przynajnmniej lepiej wyglada).

Nawet w przypadku wysylki koszulek lub kubkow korzystanie z DPD czy innego kuriera jest nieekonomiczne.

----------

## Pryka

To niech nie marudzą  :Smile: 

----------

## katoda

Głupie pytanie: ma ktoś może niepotrzebną naklejkę 3D i byłby skory odsprzedać ją? ;> PM me, plz  :Razz: 

----------

## bartmarian

no wiesz... katoda... tego no... czy ja wiem... ile dajesz ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> no wiesz... katoda... tego no... czy ja wiem... ile dajesz ? 

 

wystaw na allegro, aukcja od złotówki bez ceny minimalnej    :Laughing: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Hej,

czy ja mógłbym jeszcze sobie taką naklejkę kupić?

----------

## znal

W razie czego ja mam trochę niepotrzebnych 2D  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

a 3d moze?

----------

## canis_lupus

2D jeszcze są.... Ale nie wiem co by można zrobić z pieniązkami... Do kieszeni ich nie wezmę.

----------

## bartmarian

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 2D jeszcze są.... Ale nie wiem co by można zrobić z pieniązkami... Do kieszeni ich nie wezmę.

 

bez przesady, moim zdaniem nic się nie stanie jak weźmiesz, chyba że są sprzeciwy...

(można komisyjnie zniszczyć  :Razz:  )

----------

## kfiaciarka

ok to poprosze jakes konkrety odnosnie zamówienia na maila dm.konrad@gmail.com  :Wink: 

chętnie sobie coś takiego nalepię :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

canis_lupus - a bierz, nadmiarowe naklejki to gratis, ktoś musi na tym skorzystać, ja mam kubek  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Jak ktoś chce 2D to pisać na PM lub na gada: 1663383

----------

## qermit

ja bym jakas smyczke zakupil :E

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wczoraj dowiedziałem się, że naklejki do mnie już doszły... ale w jaki sposób...   :Very Happy:  W skrzynce pojawiło się awizo na mnie, a że ja jestem 120 km od domu to poszła mama i się dowiedziała, że wprawdzie jest zwykły list, ale jest w nim coś wypukłego (naklejki 3D  :Laughing:  ) i nie jest napisany nadawca i w związku z tym, że mieli już kiedyś problem z białym proszkiem to adresat musi przy nich otworzyć list na własną odpowiedzialność.  :Very Happy:  Jestem ciekaw dlaczego brygady AT nie wezwali.   :Laughing: 

----------

## 165725

co mam zrobić, co by dostać owe naklejki? ;> najlepiej 3d  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> ale jest w nim coś wypukłego (naklejki 3D  ) i nie jest napisany nadawca i w związku z tym, że mieli już kiedyś problem z białym proszkiem to adresat musi przy nich otworzyć list na własną odpowiedzialność. 

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## 165725

jestem zainteresowany odkupieniem od kogoś 2-3 naklejek 3d. Kontakt najlepiej przez jid.

----------

## jodri

Czy plany zamowienia koszulek posuwaja sie do przodu?

Co z projektem, kolorem, rozmiarem?

Czy ma to byc dyskretne logo na piersi, czy wywalone na plecach duze logo?

Zaproponujcie cos.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *szachy wrote:*   ehhh do mnie naklejki dotarły dopiero dziś, nie ma jak poczta polska wrrr 
> 
> Ja nadal czekam... lepiej nie będę więcej pisał, bo będzie trzeba cenzurować. /-:

 

A moja skrzynka nadal pusta, tylko rachunki i reklamy przychodzą o czasie.... zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy kiedykolwiek zobaczę swoje naklejki. \-:

----------

## canis_lupus

Kurde, wysłałem wszystkim....

----------

## manwe_

Minął tydzień od ostatniego mail'a wysłanego do gościa, który robił naklejki. Na pierwszy odpowiedział, na pozostałe dwa już nie. Kij mu w bary, nie chce zarobić, nikt nie będzie go zmuszał. Szukał ktoś firmy, która podejmie się koszulek? Trzeba się zacząć rozglądać.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja będę robił w najbliższym czasie koszulki na inne forum.

W Krakowie znalazłem coś takiego:

http://www.arpidruk.com.pl/

Jednak dziwna sprawa bo wysłałem im maila z zapytaniem o koszty dla 50szt nadruków sitodrukiem 2 kolorów, o wymiarach 90x40mm to mi podali cenę ze strony (130zł). A piszą że na stronie są podane ceny dla nadruków wielkości A4 i ze zmiana wielkości nadruku zmienia się również cena. koszulki trzeba we własnym zakresie im dostarczyć.

----------

## katoda

Hmm... czyli będzie nadruk na koszulki? Nie lepiej wyszywane logo? Nie dość że wytrzymalsze, to ładniej wygląda - owszem, droższe, ale IMO warto zapłacić...

Oni się tym zajmują:

http://naszywki.com.pl/

http://www.hafty.net.pl/

http://www.mawitex.com.pl/

http://fiberyaprint.com/

----------

## lazy_bum

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Kurde, wysłałem wszystkim....

 

Wszyscy widzieli z jaką szybkością dochodziły te priorytety do poszczególnych osób. Winnych nie ma co szukać na forum, tylko w pewnej wspaniałej instytucji. W każdym razie już porzuciłem nadzieje, że kiedyś zobaczę swoje naklejki (ale kto wie, może się znajdą za 40 lat ;-). Mogę co najwyżej napisać kartkę do Mikołaja w stylu "nic mi nie przynoś pod choinkę, bo i tak ukradną na poczcie jak naklejki".

Odnośnie samej instytucji: jest jakaś szansa na reklamację przesyłki nierejestrowanej? W przypadku zgubionych poleconych jest jakaś standardowa kwota rekompensaty. Próbowałem zadzwonić na ich infolinię, ale oczywiście nie działa... \-:

::edit::

Udało się dodzwonić!!! (-;

Z resztą problemu udam się na PW.

----------

## timor

Kiedyś jeszcze ich polecałem: http://www.samart.pl/index.php?option=content&pcontent=1&task=view&id=63&Itemid=103

----------

## lazy_bum

Wystarczyło lekko ponarzekać na PP i proszę, wieczorem znalazłem naklejki w skrzynce. Niespodzianka miła, ale już zawartością jestem mocno rozczarowany. Dlaczego? Niestety nie mogę ich pochwalić. Jak na moje nieprofesjonalne oko, to mój domowy DeskJet potrafi wydrukować z taką samą jakością.... 3D są owszem ładniejsze, ale po chwili przyglądania wypadają tak samo mizernie jak 2D, może prócz tego, że są pokryte "trzecim wymiarem". \-:

Podsumowując: akcja++, poczta--, jakośćNaklejek--

----------

## pancurski

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Wystarczyło lekko ponarzekać na PP i proszę, wieczorem znalazłem naklejki w skrzynce. Niespodzianka miła, ale już zawartością jestem mocno rozczarowany. Dlaczego? Niestety nie mogę ich pochwalić. Jak na moje nieprofesjonalne oko, to mój domowy DeskJet potrafi wydrukować z taką samą jakością.... 3D są owszem ładniejsze, ale po chwili przyglądania wypadają tak samo mizernie jak 2D, może prócz tego, że są pokryte "trzecim wymiarem". \-:
> 
> Podsumowując: akcja++, poczta--, jakośćNaklejek--

 

Miałeś chyba za duże wymagania i dlatego rozczarowanie....ja nie miałem żadnych i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony (jeśli chodzi o 3D)

Akcja była super pomysłem, chciałbym, żeby następne również wypaliły.

ps. wszystko (albo większość zależy od kasy), gdybyśmy dysponowali większą gotówką, napewno dałoby radę zrobic aluminiowe naklejki w super jakości. W innym przypadku potrzeba kompromisów.

pozdr.

Pawel

----------

## sebas86

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Miałeś chyba za duże wymagania i dlatego rozczarowanie....ja nie miałem żadnych i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony (jeśli chodzi o 3D)
> 
> Akcja była super pomysłem, chciałbym, żeby następne również wypaliły.

 

Raster naklejek 3D widać tylko z bardzo bliska, dla mnie z odległości niecałego metra niewidoczne (ale to zapewne częściowo zasługa sprzętowego blura  :Wink:  ), a z kolei 2D nie żal naklejać na różnych rzeczach (jedno na klawiaturę, na segregator, na zeszyt) - chociaż tutaj mam tylko zastrzeżenia do tego jak są wycięte nalepki, ale za takie pieniądze.  :Very Happy: 

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> ps. wszystko (albo większość zależy od kasy), gdybyśmy dysponowali większą gotówką, napewno dałoby radę zrobic aluminiowe naklejki w super jakości. W innym przypadku potrzeba kompromisów.

 

Zadanie na przyszłość.  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Miałeś chyba za duże wymagania i dlatego rozczarowanie....ja nie miałem żadnych i jestem pozytywnie zaskoczony (jeśli chodzi o 3D)
> 
> Akcja była super pomysłem, chciałbym, żeby następne również wypaliły.

 

Tak, spodziewałem się lepszego wydruku niż z domowej drukarki, to chyba nie tak dużo?

Ja rozumiem, że było tanio, ale moim zdaniem drukowanie takich rzeczy jednak zobowiązuje do trzymania pewnej jakości. Nie znam się na profesjonalnej terminologi, ale mi to wygląda tak, jakby druk miał być oglądany z większej odległości. Wtedy "kropeczki" kolorów mogą być duże, bo z daleka i tak ich nie widać. Tymczasem takie malutkie naklejki są raczej przewidziane do oglądania z bliska i wtedy jakość wydruku jest dobrze widoczna.

Mogę za to pochwalić warstwę 3D, zarysowana monetą czy paznokciem po chwili wraca do poprzedniego kształtu. Mam nadzieje, że klej trzyma dobrze, bo tak czy inaczej naklejki 3D trafią na obudowy. (-:

Żeby się jeszcze poczepiać, to mam też pytanie dlaczego jest "Powered By", a nie "Powered by"? (-:

Sama akcja oczywiście była super pomysłem, tutaj się absolutnie zgadzam.

----------

## canis_lupus

Domowe drukarki przystosowane sa do drukowania zdjęć. Ich rozdzielczośc dochodzi do 2400DPI. Nalepki były drukowane na maszynie offsetowej która posiada rozdziałkę około 300dpi.

----------

## aqu

Cześć, 

mam takie pytanie, czy, i ewentualnie kiedy, będzie następna akcja powered by Gentoo  :Wink:  i czy w nią wliczałyby się koszulki, bo to właśnie taką jestem najbardziej zainteresowany.

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedz.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Ja rowniez pisałbym sie na koszulke

----------

## matiit

Głosowałem na bluzę  :Smile:  ale jakby była koszulka - na 100% biorę

----------

## manwe_

No tak, tylko jeszcze nikt nie zapytał żadnego sklepu, czy podejmie się wydruku takiego gradientu na t-shircie. Jak pisałem wcześniej, 3 albo 4 kiedyś mi odmówiły, więc może sami coś znajdziecie.

----------

## pancurski

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> No tak, tylko jeszcze nikt nie zapytał żadnego sklepu, czy podejmie się wydruku takiego gradientu na t-shircie. Jak pisałem wcześniej, 3 albo 4 kiedyś mi odmówiły, więc może sami coś znajdziecie.

 

O jaki gradient chodzi ? Nie moge znaleźć tej informacji w temacie.

----------

## sebas86

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> O jaki gradient chodzi ?

 

Wystarczy spojrzeć na logo - zwłaszcza literkę G.

----------

## Zwierzak

Koniecznie zależy nam na gradiencie w logo, a wiele drukarni nie podejmuje się takich wyzwań, a szkoda, bo monokolorowe logo będzie wyglądać dużo gorzej.

----------

## lsdudi

może :

http://www.spreadshirt.net/pl/PL/Koszulki/Spreadshirt-1342/

----------

## largo3

A co z kubkiem/kuflem? Na tym najbardziej mi zależy... i gdyby tak zdążyć przed świętami.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Poe

 *largo3 wrote:*   

>  i gdyby tak zdążyć przed świętami.  

 

mogę Cię jedynie boleśnie pozbawić wszelkich złudzeń, że się to uda... nawet, jeśli jutro znaleźlibyśmy firme, która by to wykonała, to nim zrobimy jakis projekt, nim zbierzemy pieniądze, nim firma wykona zlecenie, nim poczta polska dostarczy do jednej osoby zamowienia, nim ta osoba porozdziela to i powysyła, nim znow poczta polska dostarczy nam te zamówione rzeczy, to bedzie ~styczeń, tym_bardziej, ze wlasnie teraz jest czas  przedswiateczny i drukarnie moga byc zawalone...

Arfrever: Ortografia

Poe: OK, literówka (spacjówka?  :Wink:  )

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Właśnie zauważyłem, że jakilinux.org otworzył sklepik z gadżetami - może by zagadać z michukiem i spółką, żeby dali namiary na drukarnię - zawsze to współpraca w ramach społeczności powinna uprościć sprawę.   :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

a właśnie miałem to napisać. To jest dobra myśl, teraz tylko jakiegoś delegata  :Razz:  Myśle, że najlepszy będzie organizator Powered by Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## largo3

@Poe, a mówią, że święta to czas cudów.  :Razz: 

 *http://blog.jakilinux.org/wortal/butik-z-gadzetami-jakilinuxorg/ wrote:*   

> Odpowiadając od razu na pytanie które się pojawi — nie, nie pobieramy żadnej marży na produkty. Wszystko jest w domyślnej cenie oferowanej przez Spreadshirt.net.

 

Czyli to co proponował lsdudi.

----------

## timor

Na tej stronce jest flaszka do robienia koszulek, wyszło mi 90zł ponad za taką z logo!!!

----------

## andrzejk

Poprzednią akcję przegapiłem Buuuu. Łyso na komputerach.

Teraz chętnie się zapiszę na koszulkę, kubeczek i 2 smycze.

BTW. Ktoś narzekał na białe koszulki zamówiłem swego czasu parę sztuk w CaffeExpress i te czarne są delikatnie mówiąc takie sobie Białe są naprawdę super logo na plecach prezentuje się okazale, kufelek z logo wygląda o wiele lepiej niż na zdjęciu. Oby tu udało się oddać gradient.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Właśnie zauważyłem, że jakilinux.org otworzył sklepik z gadżetami *ciach*

 

Mam nadzieje, że moje zamówienie dojdzie przed świętami, to się podzielę info o nadruku i jakości materiału. (-:

----------

## manwe_

A co zamówiłeś [jaki nadruk]?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> A co zamówiłeś [jaki nadruk]?

 

Taki jak na obrazku "promującym".

----------

## vult

... tez bym chetnie przytulil  :Smile: 

----------

## Rysh

Ja bym sobie bluze kupił  :Razz: 

Z logiem Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## c3l3r1on

a mozna zlozyc zamowienie przy kolejnej "partii" ? najbardziej by mnie interesowaly naklejki  :Smile: , btw mozna jakis cennik ? bo zabardzo doszukac sie nie moge ;/

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *manwe_ wrote:*   A co zamówiłeś [jaki nadruk]? 
> 
> Taki jak na obrazku "promującym".

 

Koszulka doszła tuż przed świętami. Nadruk wygląda fajnie, materiał jest porządny. "Mikołaj" wyciągnął trochę informacji z "obdarowanej" i dowiedział się, że w sklepach ceny takich koszulek są w podobnym przedziale.

Mikołaj dostał też zniżkę na następne zamówienie. (-:

Następny update po kilku praniach, stay tuned!

----------

## Zwierzak

Przydała by mi się taka podkoszulka na Linux-Reinstalacja  :Wink: 

----------

## deemuzi

Witam,

ma ktos moze logo Gentoo w dobrej jakości ?

znalazlem goscia który zrobi koszulke i stworzy aukcje na allegro, tylko potrzebuje przeslac logo, niestety nie znalazlem odpowiedniego

mysle ze kazdy bedzie mogl wtedy skorzystac i kupic sobie t-shirt'a samodzielnie

pozdrawiam

----------

## aqu

wystarczyło wygooglać  :Wink: 

http://download.iansview.com/gentoo/artwork/drobbins/gblend.png

----------

## deemuzi

dzieki, wrzuce linka gdy bedzie gotowe

pozdrawiam

----------

## one_and_only

Może nie takie ładne, ale wektorowe:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Gentoo_Linux_logo_matte.svg

----------

## SlashBeast

IMO ładne, bo wektorowe.

----------

## Zwierzak

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/graphics.xml

Do źródeł  :Wink: 

----------

## deemuzi

prosze to link do aukcji:

http://www.allegro.pl/item297099705_koszulki_t_shirt_pomix_net_roz_l_linux_gentoo.html

dopiero zamowilem, wiec na dniach sie przekonam jaka jest jakosc koszulek i nadruku

pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *deemuzi wrote:*   

> prosze to link do aukcji:
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item297099705_koszulki_t_shirt_pomix_net_roz_l_linux_gentoo.html

 

Czy to przypadkiem nie jest złamanie licencji na jakiej jest udostępniana ta grafika? Przecież koleś raczej nie sprzedaje tego po kosztach produkcji, co oznacza wykorzystanie w celach zarobkowych.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *deemuzi wrote:*   prosze to link do aukcji:
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item297099705_koszulki_t_shirt_pomix_net_roz_l_linux_gentoo.html 
> 
> Czy to przypadkiem nie jest złamanie licencji na jakiej jest udostępniana ta grafika? Przecież koleś raczej nie sprzedaje tego po kosztach produkcji, co oznacza wykorzystanie w celach zarobkowych.

 

Tak, a naklejki to pewnie zrobił z dobrego serca po kosztach produkcji?

----------

## timor

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Tak, a naklejki to pewnie zrobił z dobrego serca po kosztach produkcji?

 

Przy zakupie naklejek też się zastanawialiśmy jak to prawnie wygląda... Zerknijcie to zobaczycie jakie było rozwiązanie tej kwestii.

----------

## kacper

a naklejki są jeszcze dostępne?

----------

## znal

ja mam trochę 2D na zbyciu

----------

## soltys

czekam na opinie co do jakosci koszulki  :Wink:  bo z checia takowa nabede jesli to nie bedzie 'wyrzucenie' pieniedzy...

----------

## kruczek1

 *soltys wrote:*   

> czekam na opinie co do jakosci koszulki  bo z checia takowa nabede jesli to nie bedzie 'wyrzucenie' pieniedzy...

 

Jeśli chodzi o tą z linku allegro podanego kilka postów wyżej, to ostatnią (jedną z dwóch) kupiłem przed chwilą na allegro. Jak dojdzie do się podzielę wrażeniami i można będzie dokonać większego zamówienia. Gramatura koszulki wynosi 186g/m^2, a z tego co przeczytałem to dobra grubość.

----------

## aqu

Właśnie otworzyłem przesyłkę z koszulką z allegro.

Koszulka jest w 100% z bawełny, czerń czarna  :Wink:  nadruk wykonany dobrze.

Tylko nie podoba mi się, że nadruk jest błyszczący a nie matowy, no ale nie można mieć wszystkiego  :Wink: 

Jak będę miał chwilę to wrzucę zdjęcie.

----------

## soltys

Rozumiem ze osoby, ktore nabyly kszulki sa z nich zadowolone ?  :Very Happy:  Jesli sa rzeczywiscie takie fajne to z checia kupie, zwlaszcza ze znow pojawila sie aukcja gdzie mozna je kupic klik

----------

## aqu

Miałem strzelić zdjęcie ale na razie nic z tego.

Ale już się usprawiedliwiam, otrzymam w następstwie kilku dni kolejną koszulkę w atrakcyjnej cenie (ok. 20zł bez kosztów przesyłki), wtedy wrzucę oba fotosy i zdecydujecie czy ewentualnie jesteście zainteresowani akcją "Powered by Gentoo" v3 ;]

----------

## Belliash

Moze bym sie pokucil o takie stringi?  :Razz: 

http://jakilinux.spreadshirt.net/pl/PL/Shop/Article/Index/article/5952018

----------

## timor

Dla siebie? To podrzuć potem fotki...   :Laughing: 

----------

## pancurski

 *timor wrote:*   

> Dla siebie? To podrzuć potem fotki...  

 

Tak, nie ma to jak zdjęcia na żywym modelu   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item313059243_koszulki_t_shirt_pomix_net_roz_l_linux_gentoo.html
> 
> 

 

----------

## Yatmai

Od tego kolesia co Poe podrzucił wyżej linka,  chwila z lapkiem, u dziewczyny  :Wink:  http://87.239.170.213/galeria/dir/Art2/001.jpg

----------

## soltys

a ja dzis na allegro upolowalem cos takiego  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

tak a propos tematu, znalazłem coś bardzo ciekawego w internecie

http://www.openstickers.com/

niektóre są naprawde fajne  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Wiosna jest, a mi brak koszulek... Czyżby akcja upadła?

----------

## soltys

a mi koszulki nie brak  :Wink:  kupilem na allegro i nie narzekam  :Wink: 

----------

## 4rturr

Mi to się marzy coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> http://mettallicat.deviantart.com/art/Got-m00-Tshirt-v2-0-77925502

 

Co sądzicie?

----------

## timor

nice  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Czy ktoś jest jeszcze w posiadaniu naklejek wypukłych z poprzedniej akcji "Powered by Gentoo"?

----------

## timor

Ja. Mam jeszcze sztukę lub dwie i kilkanaście płaskich.

----------

## largo3

@timor: mógłbyś podzielić się/odsprzedać kilka płaskich naklejek? Ta 3D jest za gruba do laptopa...

----------

## timor

Pewnie bym mógł. Trzeba by tylko się dogadać.

----------

## canis_lupus

A moze by znowu zamowić nalepki? Tylko trzeba by wymyślić inny rodzaj przesyłki, bo w poprzedniej turze wiele nie doszło, a teraz poczta "gubi" jeszcze więcej. Sam byłbym chętny na trochę nalepek...

----------

## sebas86

Też z chęcią bym się skusił na następną porcję.

Tylko tym razem trzeba solidnie przemyśleć kwestie płaskiej wersji, bo poprzednia za szybko się wycierała i dość słabo trzymała powierzchni.  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

pare dni temu dostalem maila, nie wiem czemu nie wyladowal w spamie, no ale moze to i na plus - http://www.pphuocean.com.pl/

cenowo nie jest tak zle. zalezy od ilosci. polary sa od 29,90 przy 100 sztukach na przyklad.

----------

## Qlawy

 *Poe wrote:*   

> pare dni temu dostalem maila, nie wiem czemu nie wyladowal w spamie, no ale moze to i na plus - http://www.pphuocean.com.pl/
> 
> cenowo nie jest tak zle. zalezy od ilosci. polary sa od 29,90 przy 100 sztukach na przyklad.

 

mają ciekawe koszulki, jest też możliwość haftowania, co prawda nie widzę żadnych cen ale może źle szukam? Ja bym chętnie sobie coś takiego zażyczył, jesli by było w przystępnej cenie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

wyslalem zapytanie o jakis cennik. zobaczymy co odpowiedza. sadze, ze to bedzie jakies ~20-30zl przy jakis 50 sztukach.

----------

## Poe

oto co otrzymałem w odpowiedzi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam serdecznie
> 
> Dziękuję bardzo za zainteresowanie ofertą naszej firmy.
> ...

 

tak więc cenowo nie jest źle IMHO.

----------

## sza_ry

Fakt ceny zachęcające. 

Teraz jeszcze trzeba potrzeba znaleźć kogoś obdarzonego przyzwoitym gustem, żeby skomponował ładnie model, kolorki i logo.

Moje preferencje; prosty T-shirt, w wyższej gramaturze i haft.

Ciekawe ile za zakapturzone polarki?

----------

## Lord_Raven

Jakos nie moge sobie wyobrazic haftu z logiem gentoo. Przeciez bez tych refleksow nie bedzie to wygladalo zbyt zachecajaco.

----------

## Qlawy

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Jakos nie moge sobie wyobrazic haftu z logiem gentoo. Przeciez bez tych refleksow nie bedzie to wygladalo zbyt zachecajaco.

 

oj oj mało widziałeś dobrych haftów  :Wink:  Czasami potrafią być dużo lepsze niż nadruki i mają jedną olbyrzymią zaletę... nie okaże się jakiegoś pięknego dnia, że połowa nadrugu nagle zmieniła miejsce i stan skupienia i koszulka wyglądająca bardzo przyzwoicie na porzątku teraz nadaje się tylko do prac przydomowych  :Smile: 

Jakiś grafik? :>

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> oj oj mało widziałeś dobrych haftów  Czasami potrafią być dużo lepsze niż nadruki i mają jedną olbyrzymią zaletę... nie okaże się jakiegoś pięknego dnia, że połowa nadrugu nagle zmieniła miejsce i stan skupienia i koszulka wyglądająca bardzo przyzwoicie na porzątku teraz nadaje się tylko do prac przydomowych 

 

Przewaga haftu nad nadrukiem w kwestiac wytrzymalosciowych jest raczej niepodwazalna. Chetnie zobaczylbym wizualizacje takiego loga/koszulki.

----------

